#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-06-09
<stlsaint> crickets
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-06-03
<rhernand> are there any Ubuntu Loco Meetings in San Antonio, TX?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-06-02
<mitzip> http://bash.org/?99060
<thebwt> That's how chanserv runs things
<mitzip> lol
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-06-05
<SkoobyNoob> wuzup people
